# [Gelöst] Mikro zu leise!



## Lt.Ford (31. Juli 2013)

*[Gelöst] Mikro zu leise!*

Hallo Leute,

ich benutze das Steelseries Siberia v2 und habe ein Problem mit meinem Mikrofon, es ist einfach zu leise.
Dabei habe ich schon alle Einstellungen, die es gibt, auf 100% gestellt.

Windows:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realtek Manager:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skype:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal ein Screenshot beim Sprechen eines normalen Satzes (in normaler Lautstärke):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, ist der Ausschlag extrem gering - und nein ich flüstere nicht.^^

Einzig und allein die Mikrofonverstärkung schafft Abhilfe (+10dB, +20dB, usw), allerdings wird dadurch nicht nur die Stimme verstärkt, sondern auch das Hintergrundrauschen.
Da das Rauschen bei +20dB bereits unerträglich laut ist (eigentlich schon bei +10dB), ist das natürlich keine Lösung und das möchte ich meinen Gesprächspartnern auch nicht antun.

Also, was kann ich sonst noch tun?


----------



## Eiche (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich benutze das Steelseries Siberia v2 und habe ein Problem mit meinem Mikrofon, es ist einfach zu leise.
> Dabei habe ich schon alle Einstellungen, die es gibt, auf 100% gestellt.
> ...


 teste mal ohne usb geräteobs dann besser wird /verschwindet das rauschen


----------



## Lt.Ford (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*

Habe mein Headset nur über Klinke ohne USB Soundkarte angeschlossen, da die schon vor Monaten kaputt gegangen ist (warum auch immer). Dachte das wäre klar, wenn ichs nicht hinschreibe und Screenshots vom Realtek Manager poste^^
Würde es denn was bringen, wenn ich mir irgendeine Xonar o.Ä. kaufen würde?


----------



## crae (4. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*

Hab das selbe headset wie du und es ist einfach totaler murx. Habs an 3 Pcs versucht, alle Einstellungen durchgeklickt, es hat nie funktioniert. Das siberia hat keine hardwareseitige Rauschunterdrückung im Mikro, weswegen es rauscht, wenn man den Pegel höher drückt, wie du ganz gut bemerkt hast. Hast du schon mal versucht, am Rad die Lautstärke zu ändern? Ansonsten kann ich echt nur sagen, dass das siberia totaler Marketing-Mist ist und hol dir das zalman mic hier: http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1...ie=UTF8&qid=1375605132&sr=8-1&keywords=zalman


----------



## guss (5. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*

Ich würde zuerst mal die Realtek High Definition Audio Driver aktualisieren. Du hast das Mic doch an der Onboard Soundkarte angeschlossen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe? Für das MSI P67A-C43 findest Du die Win 7 64bit Treiber hier.


----------



## Lt.Ford (5. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*



crae schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht, am Rad die Lautstärke zu ändern?



Welches Rad?
Das Rad am Headset-Kabel ist für die Lautstärke des Sounds zuständig, nicht für die des Mikrofons.

Und das Zalman Mikro ist für mich keine Alternative, ich hasse es wenn da noch was am Kabel rumhängt usw, soll schon "richtig" sein.



guss schrieb:


> Ich würde zuerst mal die Realtek High Definition Audio Driver aktualisieren. Du hast das Mic doch an der Onboard Soundkarte angeschlossen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe? Für das MSI P67A-C43 findest Du die Win 7 64bit Treiber hier.



Habe erst letzte Woche mein Windows neuinstalliert, d.h. auch der Audiotreiber ist auf dem neuesten Stand. Es ist auch kein Treiberproblem, sondern vielmehr ein Hardwareproblem.
Die Frage ist halt, ob es mit der USB Soundkarte besser ist oder nicht. Ich habe leider keine Erinnerungen mehr daran, da diese mir schon vor Monaten kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Angelo-K (5. August 2013)

Es wird deshalb nicht besser, weil die das rauschen deines Mikros genauso verstärkt, wie jede andre karte auch 

Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*

Sofern es denn tatsächlich am Mikrofon mit zu geringer Empfindlichkeit und zu geringem Rauschabstand liegt (was mir so scheint) werden alle Soundkarten den gleichen Effekt haben und das eigentliche Problem nicht beheben können. Du wirst zwangsläufig das Signal verstärken müssen und dementsprechend gleichzeitig eine Rauschunterdrückung einsetzen müssen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die mitgelieferte USB-Soundkarte genau das standardmäßig gemacht hat, aus offensichtlichen Gründen.

Meine Ideen:
- Headset austauschen
- Nur das Mikrofon auszutauschen (haarige Bastelarbeit)
- Eigenständiges Mikrofon verwenden
- Soundkarte suchen, die dauerhafte Rauschunterdrückung bietet (nur halbwegs ne Problemlösung)


----------



## guss (6. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> (...) Habe erst letzte Woche mein Windows neuinstalliert, d.h. auch der Audiotreiber ist auf dem neuesten Stand. (...)


 Wenn Du die von Windows mitgelieferten Treiber verwendest und nicht die Realtek Teiber separat installierst hast kann es mMn schon ein Treiberproblem sein. Ich habe diese Woche noch Windows 8 bei mir installiert und da hat das Mikro dauerhaft gesendet. Ich bin fast verrückt geworden, weil ich nicht wußte was die Ursache war. Erst nachdem ich von Mainboard die Realtek Treiber drauf hatte, funktionierte alles wie am Schnürchen. Es muss es nicht sein, aber wie heißt es so schön: "Versuch macht kluch"


----------



## Lt.Ford (6. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*

Okay ich seh schon, das führt so zu nichts (Lesen ftw...)
Trotzdem danke.

Werde mir wohl ein neues Headset zulegen müssen, sch*** Steelseries.


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*

Okay, ich steig jetzt echt nicht mehr durch ^^
Ich sitz gerade am Laptop und habe die exakt gleichen Einstellungen wie am PC getätigt (sprich Lautstärke 100, Verstärkung 0dB).
Nunja, Skype zeigt mir beim Sprechen einen Ausschlag von 10/10 Balken, wohingegen am PC maximal 2/10 erreicht werden. Mein Gesprächspartner bestätigt meine "Lautheit".

Daraus schließe ich, dass die onboard Soundkarte meines MSI P67A-C43 einfach nur crap ist? Ich denke ich werde es demnächst mal mit einer Xonar DGX versuchen, da nun geklärt ist, dass es NICHT am Headset (Siberia v2) liegt.


----------



## Lt.Ford (12. August 2013)

*AW: Mikro zu leise!*

Problem gelöst. Es lag an der Mainboard-Buchse. Ich habe das Kabel testweise am Frontpanel angeschlossen und mein Mikro wurde sofort lauter. Irgendwas stimmt also an der Mainboard-Mikro-Buchse nicht.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich vorhin eine Xonar DG bestellt, dann sollte das Ganze nochmal besser werden.

MfG

PS: Sorry für Triple-Post, aber sonst wirds halt nicht als neu angezeigt^^


----------



## crae (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Mikro zu leise!*

Seltsam du hast es Frontpanel angeschloss, dass macht es eigentlich schlechter, aber ich wette wir hören noch von dir, denn ich hab genau das selbe mic, manchmal geht es manchmal nicht, vllt hilft eine soka, ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Falls du noch Probleme bekommst kann ich dir das antlion modmic empfehlen einfach mal googeln, andere Alternative wäre headset mod ebenfalls googeln. Und wegen Doppelposts: Du kannst ja edit1, edit2, ... schreiben, dann weiß jeder, dass es neu ist.

mfg, crae


----------

